
RAND Study Examines 200 Real-World 'Zero-Day' Software Vulnerabilities - dguido
http://www.rand.org/pubs/research_reports/RR1751.html
======
dguido
Many highlights in this thread on Twitter:

[https://twitter.com/dguido/status/839843696078127104](https://twitter.com/dguido/status/839843696078127104)

